# Game of Thrones



## DetailedClean

Anyone watch Game of Thrones?

Got recommended it by a friend and really impressed... kind of like a cross between Lord of the Rings and Sopranos...


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm loving it. Been watching since day one.

I'm wishing the episodes away waiting for something epic to happen though!

Love the Tyrion Lanaster character (dwarf)!


----------



## DetailedClean

Yeah the dwarf guys characters really good

Very clever guy... just finished first season starting the second


----------



## jamest

One of the best shows on TV.

Season 2 has missed large sections of the book but hasn't taken too much out and actually improved some of the characters with an additional scene.

If you haven't, read the books.


----------



## DetailedClean

Yea I heard the first season was a mish-mash of a couple of the books to make it a better screen-play

But generally I think books are always better than any adaptation for screen


----------



## Grawschbags

I hope King Joffrey takes it tight in the near future! Looking forward to seeing what happens with the dragons as well.

Does anyone know many seasons there are likely to be?


----------



## DetailedClean

Grawschbags said:


> I hope King Joffrey takes it tight in the near future! Looking forward to seeing what happens with the dragons as well.
> 
> Does anyone know many seasons there are likely to be?


There is a 3rd confirmed so far... filming starting later this year

I guess any1 having read the books will probably have a better idea


----------



## Deano

depends how they compact them but the first book alone is sooo much more detailed than the series.


----------



## jamest

1st season was pretty much first book. TV show stuck to it pretty well. A few of the characters were changed in appearance and don't fit the book descriptions but for the most part they are really good.

I think they said seasons 2 and 3 will follow the books as they are but there may be a situation where 2 seasons span one book as the later books were split in to 2 as they couldn't be produced as one book due to being too big.

I won't say too much though as it will spoil it.


----------



## traplin

absolutely BRILLIANT!


----------



## andye

Also been watching from day 1, agree Tyrion Lanaster character (dwarf) is great :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

Salivating over tonights episode after discussing it here!

Surely they have all got to meet in a field at some point and have a massive battle?! 

I really want to know what those "creatures" were at the very beginning of the first series. White Walkers I think they were called.


----------



## DetailedClean

They appt have a 15% increase in budget to pull off a really big battle for this series

makes sense its towards the end of the series as a cliff hanger no doubt


----------



## Grawschbags

DetailedClean said:


> They appt have a 15% increase in budget to pull off a really big battle for this series
> 
> makes sense its towards the end of the series as a cliff hanger no doubt


Looks like someones been doing their homework on the show. 

Can't wait for that battle though.


----------



## Xploit

Still reeling over Ned Stark having his loaf lobbed off over a year ago


----------



## DemonIan

Read the books earlier this year after the first season, got seriously weird after book 5 but the second season seems to be completely different from the second book. still good viewing though!


----------



## lobotomy

*Loving the series* - I saw the books on offer in Tesco and though of buying them, but I have history of reading books and watching TV series and being disappointed by one or the other! So going to wait until the TV series finish and then buy the books.


----------



## ABC Detailing

I've been a bit bored watching the 2nd series, and when I get bored I don't pay attention and I'm not that sure what's going on and who everyone is tbh!


----------



## Grawschbags

chapppers11 said:


> I've been a bit bored watching the 2nd series, and when I get bored I don't pay attention and I'm not that sure what's going on and who everyone is tbh!


I felt a bit like that with the first few episodes of season 2. I think the plot is coming together nicely for something big to happen though.

I'll be raging though if season 2 keeps me waiting till season 3 for the big event.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My good friends son Isaac is in this , good lad and very talented actor for his age , he earnt more than me last year so its set up for life already in my opinion at his age...Bought his family all Macbooks for christmas this year 
He was also in the Awakening..


----------



## Grawschbags

HeavenlyDetail said:


> My good friends son Isaac is in this , good lad and very talented actor for his age , he earnt more than me last year so its set up for life already in my opinion at his age...Bought his family all Macbooks for christmas this year
> He was also in the Awakening..


Who does he play in it mate?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

He plays Bran Stark.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=is...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=YEW1T56BDeax0AWQnYzeDw


----------



## Xploit

Hasn't he just been burnt to a crisp and strung up at the end of the latet episode? 

Great start in life nonetheless!


----------



## jamest

Xploit said:


> Hasn't he just been burnt to a crisp and strung up at the end of the latet episode?
> 
> Great start in life nonetheless!


**** START SPOILER ALERT ****

No, Theon couldn't find him and killed and tarred two other children from that village/hamlet.

**** END SPOILER ALERT ****


----------



## johanr77

I play the Game of Thrones drinking game

Every time there is a sex scene drink a shot of vodka
Every time someone gets stabbed (not during a sex scene) shot of sambuca
Every time someone says "imp" when referring to Tyrion it's a turbo shandy
Every time someone refers to their illegitimate child (can't used the sweary word) it's a shot of grapa

I was absolutely hammered by the second ad break.


----------



## PeteO

Fantastic series!! also love Tyrion Lanaster!!!


----------



## Xploit

jamest said:


> **** START SPOILER ALERT ****
> 
> No, Theon couldn't find him and killed and tarred two other children from that village/hamlet.
> 
> **** END SPOILER ALERT ****


I thought as much!

Who do you hate more Joffrey or Theon? :lol:


----------



## DampDog

It's a cracking series.. I though second series might of been a damp squib after killing off ole Ned Stark and one or two other big name characters but it just keeps getting better and better. 

With it coming out of the "States" I was expecting another "Hercules, or Zena princess warrior" but it's been top notch so far, even though I've had to rewind the odd episode to follow the twisty plot line.


----------



## jamest

Xploit said:


> Who do you hate more Joffrey or Theon? :lol:


Joffrey of course.

Theon comes across better on TV than the books. In the books he just went from family friend to ******** with no explanation but the show has made it a lot better, especially when he was burning that letter.

You have to remember that the TV show is trying to get across quite lengthy books and a lot of bits have been taken out completely and some new bits have been added to certain sub-plots to make them more interesting.


----------



## DetailedClean

I personally hate Joffrey more

@Jamest thanks to your advice started reading the books... half way through the first with another 4-5 to go


----------



## Grawschbags

Xploit said:


> Who do you hate more Joffrey or Theon? :lol:


Joffrey for me as well. He's a ****. Liked it when he got hit with the dung in the face, and when Tyrion slapped him! The actor plays the part well I think. Always on edge that something is going to happen when he's on screen.

I think Theon is just misguided. After his reaction in the last episode, I think he's realised the error of his ways.


----------



## jamest

DetailedClean said:


> @Jamest thanks to your advice started reading the books... half way through the first with another 4-5 to go


You'll love it. I'm half way through Dance of Dragons now.


----------



## Spoony

Late to this party, watching the first episode just now. Interested but not yet hooked.


----------



## A210 AMG

I finished watching Series 2 this week...

Wow the last couple of episodes....wow wow wow.

Trouble is when you have them downloaded...you watch one...then think...I've goto watch another now.

Before you know it, its very late !!!


Very good, I really enjoyed it, but grusum? at times....


----------



## Spoony

Awfully lurid ain't it...


----------



## Deano

The books are much more detailed. I'm reading quick before S3 starts. LOL


----------



## Spoony

I've only watched one due to the football being on but rest assured I'll watch more later in the week


----------



## jamest

Books are a lot more detailed and gruesome. There is a fair amount of sex in the book as well.


----------



## DampDog

I've not read the books yet, I will but after the series has ended. Up to yet it's been a cracking yarn, way better than I expected it to be. I think réading the books first may take the edge off it.


----------



## jamest

DampDog said:


> I've not read the books yet, I will but after the series has ended. Up to yet it's been a cracking yarn, way better than I expected it to be. I think réading the books first may take the edge off it.


The second season has gone off on its own a little more so it just brings a bit more excitement on what they are going to do.


----------



## DampDog

I was gutted when I thought it looked like (half man) Tyrion Lannister was gonna be killed off. Peter Dinklage, is a cracking in the part..


----------



## Guest

Just got the first book to read. Absolutely loved the first two TV series - can't wait for series 3 to start.


----------



## Skimask

Read all the books It is recommended - very well written. 
Although the series has tried to keep faithfully to the books, they did have some artistic license to change some parts. The books have a lot of breadth and detail that you just couldn't add to the film.

Lots of battles in 2nd book - something they couldn't do in the series - as it is too expensive.
Series 3 will be a long wait. I've heard its going to take 2 series to plot book three.


----------



## Grawschbags

Skimask said:


> Series 3 will be a long wait. I've heard its going to take 2 series to plot book three.


Boo! Was hoping for it to be out by the end of the year!

May have to read the books, although I'm not that big a fan of fiction.


----------



## jamest

Grawschbags said:


> Boo! Was hoping for it to be out by the end of the year!
> 
> May have to read the books, although I'm not that big a fan of fiction.


Season 3 will be on TV in around 40-45 weeks but will only cover half of the third book. Season 4 will be out the following year which will conclude the third book.


----------



## DampDog

Old thread I know, but just happened to be doing some shopping in the local Sainsburys, and noticed they are now knocking out season 1 GOT DVD boxed set for just £20. Couldn't resist it at that price..


----------



## jamest

DampDog said:


> Old thread I know, but just happened to be doing some shopping in the local Sainsburys, and noticed they are now knocking out season 1 GOT DVD boxed set for just £20. Couldn't resist it at that price..


Can get Blu-ray on Amazon for £26.


----------



## DampDog

jamest said:


> Can get Blu-ray on Amazon for £26.


Only got Blu-Ray on main set in the living room though, would have been nice but I'm sure the DVD's will be scattered around the house..


----------



## DAN019780

Season 3 game of thrones returns in the UK on Monday 1 April at 9pm one day after the us premier

Season 3 trailer


----------



## DAN019780

Just a reminder game of thrones season 3 tonight at 9 o'clock on sky alantic:thumb:


----------



## jamest

9-min catch up covering seasons 1 and 2 in case you have forgotten - http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/30/4163184/nine-minute-refresher-of-game-of-thrones ** Obviously contains spoilers if you haven't finished 1/2 **


----------



## Dannbodge

Small bump.

Anyone still on this?
Tonight's episode was crazy


----------



## DampDog

Dannbodge said:


> Small bump.
> 
> Anyone still on this?
> Tonight's episode was crazy


Yeah, I'm still addicted. I did expect that, I saw the trap coming but thought it would twist the other way, not wholesale slaughter of a raft of the main characters.. It's a cracking series.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Honestly, if you have the time. Read the books. Last nights episode was pretty **** compared to what was written in the books


----------



## HAVEN40

Last night was a cracking episode. I've not read the books so didn't know what to expect and was shocked. 

I love Game of Thrones. One of the best TV shows I've ever watched. There better be a Season 4!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

HAVEN40 said:


> Last night was a cracking episode. I've not read the books so didn't know what to expect and was shocked.
> 
> I love Game of Thrones. One of the best TV shows I've ever watched. There better be a Season 4!


It was a good episode none the less but it gets a bit like Lost, like it gets quite far fetched. Catelyn was killed in last nights episode but she's not actually dead!


----------



## HAVEN40

Kash-Jnr said:


> It was a good episode none the less but it gets a bit like Lost, like it gets quite far fetched. Catelyn was killed in last nights episode but she's not actually dead!


Lost was pants in comparision. Ps no spoilers please.

Thanks mate.


----------



## alan hanson

Kash-Jnr said:


> It was a good episode none the less but it gets a bit like Lost, like it gets quite far fetched. Catelyn was killed in last nights episode but she's not actually dead!


yeh cheers for the heads up:wall:


----------



## Chuck80

Late to this as just joined but am loving G of T, haven't read the books but might get them after reading this.
Just seen the red wedding one, sort of shocked that they did what they did but also admire a series that has the guts to do that with their characters. (Lol, guts!)
Trying hard to write this without spoilers


----------



## Kash-Jnr

It's hard right. The season finale was pretty good but so so so much better in the books.


----------



## Dannbodge

Last nights episode was rubbish but the they have to make it lead up to the new series somehow


----------



## jamest

Dannbodge said:


> Last nights episode was rubbish but the they have to make it lead up to the new series somehow


Rubbish in what way? Just as much story was told than the previous episode. I'm guessing it wasn't as good as there wasn't a battle of any sort?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

It was basically the tip of the iceberg for next season. Stannis goes to the wall!


----------



## DampDog

Kash-Jnr said:


> It was basically the tip of the iceberg for next season. Stannis goes to the wall!


I've not read the books so have nothing to gauge the series against but it's been great entertainment. Some great twists and turns in the plot with tons of sub-plots bubbling along nicely. As a series it's been head and shoulders above pretty much everything else. I can't even think of another series that has even attempted the genre, let alone done a good job of it. We were spoilt a little by the penultimate "Red Wedding" episode which was a cracker. Last episode was quiet by comparison but still pulled some of the plot lines to the fore in readiness for next series.

Last series I enjoyed as much as this was BSG.


----------



## Kap01

Started series 1, OMG love it. Not read this thread at all in case of spoilers.


----------



## Davemm

Kap01 said:


> Started series 1, OMG love it. Not read this thread at all in case of spoilers.


gets better the more you watch :thumb:


----------



## DampDog




----------



## DampDog

Could this be a real life direwolf?? He's a big-un..:doublesho

Apparently his names "Gibson" and I suspect he can have whichever end of the sofa he blinkin likes..


----------



## james_death

Just go and read the books and get ahead of most folks...:lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

He's like a more luxurious direwolf!


----------



## DampDog

Kash-Jnr said:


> He's like a more luxurious direwolf!


 He's a big lad.


----------



## zdravo

They will be filming in Dubrovnik, Croatia again.
http://winteriscoming.net/2013/03/game-of-thrones-to-return-to-dubrovnik-in-season-4/

http://www.croatiaweek.com/hbos-game-of-thrones-confirms-season-4-filming-in-croatia-this-year/

So, good to know if you gonna visit Dubrovnik this summer


----------



## chunkytfg

Watched the first episode of series 1 last night and thought it was great

Cant beleive how much nudity they cram in though! 😍 Lol


----------



## Dannbodge

chunkytfg said:


> Watched the first episode of series 1 last night and thought it was great
> 
> Cant beleive how much nudity they cram in though! 😍 Lol


That's nothing.
It's gets much more frequent in the later series


----------



## DampDog

Dannbodge said:


> That's nothing.
> It's gets much more frequent in the later series


I think series 2 is the worst, seems to have be toned down a little in series 3.

I very rarely watch a series again, if ever. But I've just watched series one again and probably enjoyed it more than the first airing. There are loads of little bits I'd forgotten about or missed.

It's definitely worth wasting a couple of hours on to see if it's your thing or not.


----------



## chunkytfg

DampDog said:


> I think series 2 is the worst, seems to have be toned down a little in series 3.
> 
> I very rarely watch a series again, if ever. But I've just watched series one again and probably enjoyed it more than the first airing. There are loads of little bits I'd forgotten about or missed.
> 
> It's definitely worth wasting a couple of hours on to see if it's your thing or not.


Now 4 episodes in and i'm loving it. I never liked Lord of the rings but this is looking like a winner to me.

Got to ask though does any of the dragon eggs ever hatch as they seem to be making a big deal about showing them


----------



## DampDog

chunkytfg said:


> Now 4 episodes in and i'm loving it. I never liked Lord of the rings but this is looking like a winner to me.
> 
> Got to ask though does any of the dragon eggs ever hatch as they seem to be making a big deal about showing them


Lol.. Just watch it, that's the point. Other than the myth and magic develop as series progresses.

I can't stand LOTR.


----------



## zdravo

The winter is comming again


----------



## Guitarjon

Love this program. Hate lord of the rings and didn't think I'd like this. At times there can be a few stories going on but they eventually merge into one. I haven't read the books yet but I can't wait until the un sullied and the dragon queen however you spell her name? Deneryse? Hits kings landing or where ever they will be.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Guitarjon said:


> Love this program. Hate lord of the rings and didn't think I'd like this. At times there can be a few stories going on but they eventually merge into one. I haven't read the books yet but I can't wait until the un sullied and the dragon queen however you spell her name? Deneryse? Hits kings landing or where ever they will be.


that part doesn't even exist yet. Fire v Ice rather than the throne.


----------



## Dannbodge

I love lotr and love got.
New series is much better than the previous already


----------

